

Chris (Moot) Poole's testimony in the Sarah Palin hacking case - aresant
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/fbi/turns-out-4chan-not-lawless-it-seems

======
frisco
The idea that "4chan isn't as lawless as it seems" is silly. Moot has always
said that he'd give the authorities logs and such if they came asking for it
with the appropriate warrants in hand. He's always told /b/ that 4chan isn't a
shelter from the FBI.

------
drinian
The court reporter did a heroic job on this transcript. Not very many
misspellings. Can anyone tell what the cross-examination is getting at?

